# Moving to America



## Jamiesully (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello all, so firstly let me introduce my self I am Jamie and I live in the UK. Myself and my wife both aged 25, are looking to move to America possibly Florida however I have no clue where to start. I have been on various sites trying to find someone that I could talk to, to possible explain the process however had no luck, I have been on to the uk and American goverment websites and read through everything that I can find on moving abroad however I am still a little baffled. 

Could some please point me in the right direction of where to look or who to contact and if anyone is currently in Florida could you please tell me how you find it living out there and making friends and so on.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved your post over to the US section. If you check some of the threads there, you'll find a sort of template post that explains the various routes for getting a visa to move to the US. The possibilities are actually quite limited - basically you need to have a sponsor (i.e. close family member or employer) for most of the visas. The other options either involve the Diversity Lottery or investing a large sum of money in a business in the US or starting up your own business there. 

The employer based visas also require that you land the job first and then the employer sponsors your visa application. Even that, however, is not a sure path - the visa can be denied.

But if you search among the threads here, you'll find quite a few tales of folks who have managed to move over. Take a look at what their circumstances were to see what might be possible in your situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jamiesully (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you Bev, I am still trying to learn how to navigate the website I will take a look now


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Jamiesully (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for that David.

From what I have read it seems to be pretty difficult to get out there, I am ex armed forces and trained as an engineer but do not have any degrees only vocational qulifications and my wife is the same but for hairdressing.

It seems to me that the only possible way I have of getting over to the US is by an American company sponsoring me, but like you said this is potentially expensive.

Is there not a specific company located in the UK or US that could provide me with advise on the best route to go down to apply for citizenship.

Sorry for all the questions there is just so much that you need to know and I have no clue where to start.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can't apply for citizenship until after having lived in the US for a period of time (5 years? I think). The first issue is simply getting over there in an appropriate legal status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jamiesully said:


> Thanks for that David.
> 
> From what I have read it seems to be pretty difficult to get out there, I am ex armed forces and trained as an engineer but do not have any degrees only vocational qulifications and my wife is the same but for hairdressing.
> 
> ...


The official site is USCIS.gov. It gives details about US visas from soup to nuts.

The issue in your case with employer sponsored visa is not the financial aspect but your qualifications.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## Rolento (Feb 23, 2016)

Murica is rather expensive in my opponion for expat. You should choose somewhere warmer, definately!


----------



## User52 (Feb 21, 2016)

What ever anyone says, i still think that the US is the best country in the world.


----------

